

IStat Menus 4 - marcedwards
http://bjango.com/mac/istatmenus/

======
hoov
While I appreciate the new functionality, I find the product pretty ugly now.
There's too much bold used, a lack of respect for the Apple HIG, and some of
the graphs looks like something you'd see in World of Warcraft.

